# wyoming 117 unit elk hunt



## roscoe

anyone here hunt elk in that unit ?

was curious how hard it is to access the blm and state land along the south dakota border?

and is there any good maps that I could buy that shows all the state land and access roads in wyoming?


----------



## roscoe

nobody here can give me information for public land maps in wyoming?


----------



## Wingnutty

Its likely that nobody here hunts that area and if they do they don't wanna give out info about it over the net. Folks are kinda guarded regarding hunting spots ya know. Don't take this the wrong way, but about once a week we get folks on here asking for info regarding hunting spots and it gets old after a while. Most of us are helpful, but we've all been burned and are hesitant to give out much info anymore.

If you want maps I'd suggest contacting the BLM in WY and asking for maps of the areas you're interested in. The BLM maps are about the best you'll find at showing federal and state ownership. They'll show private holdings, but not who owns what. They are about $8 each and you can get um pretty quick. Just do a search of the WY BLM and give um a call. Other than that (which is the obvious answer), I'm not aware of any maps that would provide you the info you want.


----------



## Traxion

I know of a few guys who have hunted there. All of them hunted private land though, the majority of unit as you probably know is private. They have killed bulls, but they all know the area really well. Those elk from Unit 1 in SD really like to wander back anf forth though, I'd think you could catch some in the FS and BLM land. About all I can offer.


----------



## Delta G

Maps will give you the lay of the land somewhat, but you really need to go there and "scout" the area, maybe in the spring or summer or early fall before the season. Or, get a guide your first time down there.


----------



## roscoe

wingnutty

iwasn't asking for anyones hunting spots i was looking for maps and curious about access to public land.

everyone on these internet forums are so quick to accuse guys of being lazy and not wanting to scout I was just trying to get some very basic info on the area.

And as far as people coming on here once a week to ask about hunting spots you should give out info. cause wyoming like south dakota (where im from)is not a very populated state and prob gains tons of income from hunting and local economies thrieve of hunters coming into an area and staying.

sorry had to vent a little sorry if i took your post the wrong way.


----------



## Wingnutty

No you didn't take my post the wrong way. We have no obligation to help people out, because each time people come to hunt it crowds out locals a little bit more and they usually return with a bigger group of buddies the next year. But we are nice and do usually help people out...just like I helped you out  















































you're welcome


----------



## Native NV Ducker

roscoe said:


> cause wyoming like south dakota (where im from)is not a very populated state and prob gains tons of income from hunting and local economies thrieve of hunters coming into an area and staying.
> .



You seem confused. Why would we, who live here, want more hunters in the area? The money they bring in, largely, is given to the Govt, in the forms of licenses. Sure, some is spent on the local economies, but most hunters camp out, either in State/National campgrounds (more Govt money) or spike camps. 

So, what we end up seeing, due to more traffic in the area, is the closure of the back trails we have traveled for years. We have a petition circulating now to fight the closure of 10 trails, that have been open since they were cut. Here is the website:
http://www.fs.fed.us/r1/bitterroot/news/2007/dec/20071220_public_meeting.shtml

When I came up here to our property, in the late 70's and mid 80's, you would see one or two other hunters all day. This season I climbed up the mountain behind the house, which is protected by private property for 2 miles, and topped out. As I sat on the crest, I counted 3 groups of hunters. These guys had to drive in from the North, then walk for an hour (at least) to get there. And, this isn't even a prime area.

So, no, we don't go out of our way to encourage new hunters.


----------



## roscoe

OK I'm sorry for getting a little fired up here i'm in the wrong. wingnutty thank you for the information about blm land maps these i already know about and plan on purchasing. In south dakota we have a hunter atlas that shows all state and federal land open for hunting in the state it is a very helpful publication and i was wondering if wyoming had something like that.

next 

Native NV ducker i have to vent to you a little bit first. yes our license and hunting fees do go to govt, state govt, agencies like montana dept of fish, wildlife and parks and that money goes back into the field.
-9.3% to enforcment to keep montana wildlife safe from poachers and keep more game animals around for us to enjoy
-16.4% back to wildlife to improve wild life habitat
-23.6% to fisheries to improve your fisheries
-18.2% to state parks to beutify your state and give everybody a chance to enjoy the beutiful outdoors
http://fwp.mt.gov/insidefwp/goals/revenue.html

Every pennie i spend while hunting in montana benifits you a whole heck of a lot more then me.

Hunters, fisherman, and outdoorsman are a dieing breed we should do every thing in our power to encourage so it stays around for future generations


----------



## Native NV Ducker

roscoe said:


> next
> 
> Native NV ducker i have to vent to you a little bit first. yes our license and hunting fees do go to govt, state govt, agencies like montana dept of fish, wildlife and parks and that money goes back into the field.
> -9.3% to enforcment to keep montana wildlife safe from poachers and keep more game animals around for us to enjoy
> -16.4% back to wildlife to improve wild life habitat
> -23.6% to fisheries to improve your fisheries
> -18.2% to state parks to beutify your state and give everybody a chance to enjoy the beutiful outdoors
> http://fwp.mt.gov/insidefwp/goals/revenue.html
> Every pennie i spend while hunting in montana benifits you a whole heck of a lot more then me.
> Hunters, fisherman, and outdoorsman are a dieing breed we should do every thing in our power to encourage so it stays around for future generations



Well, let's look at it from another perspective:
9.3% for Enforcement- The smallest amount assigned to the most important need (Typical for the Govt)
16.4% for improvement of wildlife habitat: Interpret that to mean shut down areas, allowing the animals more freedom from hunters. When there were less hunters, this wasn't needed.
23.6% for fisheries: Needed, no doubt. However, why are hunters paying for fishing improvements? Again, the Govt. Hunting fees should go toward improvement of hunting opportunities.
18.2% for improving State Parks: Again, much of this money is being funneled towards closing off access, at least motorized, to many of those same Parks. Why? Because of too much usage.

How is it that these monies help 'me' more than you? You have the same opportunity to use these resources as I do. The fact is, the influx of OOS'ers is closing OFF access to areas that just a few years ago were freely accessible. No amount of money can offset lack of access. 

Don't get me wrong, OOS'ers are going to continue to come to my State, pay their fees, and access the resources. I understand that. I am simply supporting Wingnutty's position about posting on open threads information about hunting opportunities.

Imagine my Coffee Hut in Darby. One of the things my customers like the best is there is rarely a line. The coffee is good, the prices are fair, but it is the service that keeps my regulars coming in. We are a small town, full of loyal customers, that like it 'small town'.

Now imagine one of those customers writing a letter to the editor, talking about the fast service, great prices, and wonderful coffee. The very next day, cars are lined up 10 deep. Great for me, the owner. Bad for the loyal customers, who now may not have the time to stop in. Certainly, there is no time for me to ****- chat with them. Profits go up, customer satisfaction goes down.

Just like the hunting.

(note- the **** word is c h i t . No idea why it won't come up. Didn't know it was profane.


----------



## roscoe

23.6% goes to fishing because some of the money comes from fishing licenses

I remind you i was only looking for information on maps not your hunting honey holes.

I see you are very firm in your values. I respect that.
there are different ways of looking at things and me and you are at opposite ends.
once again sorry for getting fired up and good luck to everyone in there adventures afield in the upcoming year


----------



## GWIREHAIR

BLM maps are a good source. You can also call the area Game Biologist. He can give you names of people that want some animals reduced on their land. I have done this Turkey hunting before. It helps all out and a chance to meet new freinds (land owners). 
GOOD LUCK
GWIREHAIR


----------

